# CLOSED  -----   OKW PTS AVAILABLE FOR RENT $16pp



## pkicinski

We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru end of Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru end of April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.


----------



## jonandmelanie@mac.co

Looking for Thursday 9/26 to 9/29
Studio
Three adults and one 17yo

Prefer BCV but open to other areas

Thanks!


----------



## YulieG

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.



Hello
Would love to stay at a DVC resort from Jan 5 to Jan 8th 
Looking for a Studio room at any DVC resort


----------



## pkicinski

jonandmelanie@mac.co said:


> Looking for Thursday 9/26 to 9/29
> Studio
> Three adults and one 17yo
> 
> Prefer BCV but open to other areas
> 
> Thanks!
> [/QUOTE     Sorry, no openings for those dates, anywhere.


----------



## pkicinski

YulieG said:


> Hello
> Would love to stay at a DVC resort from Jan 5 to Jan 8th
> Looking for a Studio room at any DVC resort


Sorry, no studios available for those 3 nights; however, you do have a couple of options, one bedroom on the 5th and then moving over to a studio for the 6th and 7th available at OKW, Saratoga, OR a 1 bedroom for all 3 nights at OKW, Saratoga, Boardwalk or Kidani Village (Animal Kingdom).  Disney will move your luggage from one accommodation to the other if you chose to stay in a 1 bedroom and then a studio.  Do let me know asap if you're interested.


----------



## njcain

We are looking for a 1BR that sleeps 5 for 2/28/20-3/8/20, any availability? Thanks!


----------



## Adman

Hi—need a transfer of just 10 points for a March 2020 reservation... we’re a little short!  Can you help?


----------



## JCHIEN0411

Hi looking to purchase 82 points during Mar 11-15 for 2 adult and 2 kids in Animal Kingdom Villa for studio room Savanna view.


----------



## pkicinski

njcain said:


> We are looking for a 1BR that sleeps 5 for 2/28/20-3/8/20, any availability? Thanks!


There is availability at several places for those dates:  Old Key West 294 pts; Bay Lake (lake view) 397 pts; Grand Floridian 450 pts; Animal Kingdom Lodge (standard view) 296 pts; Kidani Village at Animal Kingdom (standard view) 296 pts, (Savanna view) 354 pts.
If you're interested,please PM me with names of all guests (ages & gender of children) address, phone, and email of primary contact.  I can make magical express reservations and dining plans, if needed, as well.
And, I might add that dates fill up fast, so I can't promise these locations will be available until I book them..


----------



## pkicinski

JCHIEN0411 said:


> Hi looking to purchase 82 points during Mar 11-15 for 2 adult and 2 kids in Animal Kingdom Villa for studio room Savanna view.


 
Jambo House at Animal Kingdom Lodge does not have all the dates you requested; however, Kidani Village at Animal Kingdom does with a Savanna view at 82 pts.
If you are interested, please book asap as these rooms will disappear quickly.  PM me with names of all guests (gender and ages of children) primary contact person with address, phone and email info for that person.  If you want magical express and/or meal plan that can be added later.


----------



## pkicinski

Adman said:


> Hi—need a transfer of just 10 points for a March 2020 reservation... we’re a little short!  Can you help?



Am not quite sure how to transfer points, but am open to just that many.


----------



## mechteach1

Hi, I'm hoping there is something available for the following:

Boulder Ridge (preferred) or Copper Creek
12/20/19-12/22/19
Studio (preferred), 1 BR maybe okay

Thank you very much!

(Also, I know my posting history on here doesn't appear to be very long, but I had an earlier account under just plain "mechteach" - I tried to recover the login information about that, but couldn't do so, and then created this new account. https://www.disboards.com/members/mechteach.186510/)


----------



## pkicinski

mechteach1 said:


> Hi, I'm hoping there is something available for the following:
> 
> Boulder Ridge (preferred) or Copper Creek
> 12/20/19-12/22/19
> Studio (preferred), 1 BR maybe okay
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> (Also, I know my posting history on here doesn't appear to be very long, but I had an earlier account under just plain "mechteach" - I tried to recover the login information about that, but couldn't do so, and then created this new account. https://www.disboards.com/members/mechteach.186510/)


Sorry to tell you the most I was able to find anywhere on the grounds was one night.  Maybe next time


----------



## mechteach1

pkicinski said:


> Sorry to tell you the most I was able to find anywhere on the grounds was one night.  Maybe next time



Ok, thanks for checking!


----------



## Aspell614

Hello There I am looking for a week at any studio 3 adults one child in january or early February.  Is there anything available that you can see? Thanks so much


----------



## pkicinski

Aspell614 said:


> Hello There I am looking for a week at any studio 3 adults one child in january or early February.  Is there anything available that you can see? Thanks so much


That time of year is very busy due to races etc.; however, I was able to find a week in a studio at Animal Kingdom Kidani Village Savanna view for 123 pts.  If interested, PLEASE PM me names of all guests (age & gender of child), Primary contact including address, phone, and email asap.  This week won't last long.  We can add magical express and/or meal plan later, if needed.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> That time of year is very busy due to races etc.; however, I was able to find a week in a studio at Animal Kingdom Kidani Village Savanna view for 123 pts.  If interested, PLEASE PM me names of all guests (age & gender of child), Primary contact including address, phone, and email asap.  This week won't last long.  We can add magical express and/or meal plan later, if needed.



Forgot to mention the week was Feb 7-14


----------



## Christopher Rydberg

I was looking for a 1 bedroom with walkway to parks(getting a stroller on/off the busses can be a bit of a pain, so like Bay lake or boardwalk) from around the 4th to the 10th-the starting date is flexible.  Can you tell me what might be available then?  Btw, we would be willing to room hop once in that span.  Thanks


----------



## pbac

Hello! I am looking for 5 or 7 nights starting 3/13/20 for 1BR at BWV, but open to other resorts. Thank you


----------



## pkicinski

Christopher Rydberg said:


> I was looking for a 1 bedroom with walkway to parks(getting a stroller on/off the busses can be a bit of a pain, so like Bay lake or boardwalk) from around the 4th to the 10th-the starting date is flexible.  Can you tell me what might be available then?  Btw, we would be willing to room hop once in that span.  Thanks


I'll be happy to check availability.  Please tell me what month you're looking for.


----------



## Christopher Rydberg

Sorry, I thought I had included that with the dates.  That’s for January


----------



## pkicinski

pbac said:


> Hello! I am looking for 5 or 7 nights starting 3/13/20 for 1BR at BWV, but open to other resorts. Thank you



I'm happy to tell you that a 1 bedroom is available for that date and a week span which would be 271 pts for the garden/pool view available.  5 nights would be 197 pts.
Also, a week is available at OKW 222 pts, Animal Kingdom Jambo house standard view 228 pts, Savanna view 271 pts, and Boulder Ridge 271 pts.  If you are interested or have other questions, please PM me.  To make the reservation, I would need names of all guests (gender and ages of children), primary contact address, phone, and email.  I can also arrange magical express and/or meal plans, if needed.  PLEASE decide asap as dates available go quickly.  Have a magical day!


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> I'll be happy to check availability.  Please tell me what month you're looking for.


I checked the resorts you requested and all the other resorts as well in the timespan you suggested.  The only dates available anywhere are the 6th and 7th.  Those 2 dates are available at Boardwalk, but that's all that's there.  OKW has 4 nights (6-10) 116 pts for a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom 3 nights (5-8) 63 pts; Saratoga has 4 nights in a 1 bedroom (4-8) 93 pts and Kidani village, Savanna view, has 1 bedroom  for 2 nights (5-7) 58 pts.  Hope you find this helpful.  Please let me know if I can be of further help.  And, if you decide you want to book something, please PM me with all guests names (children gender and ages) main contact with address, phone, and email.  Thank you


----------



## kbax20

Hello, Is there any availability for a 1br or larger unit at any Disney World resort Dec 8-14? We'd have 5 adults and 1 child.
Thanks!


----------



## pkicinski

kbax20 said:


> Hello, Is there any availability for a 1br or larger unit at any Disney World resort Dec 8-14? We'd have 5 adults and 1 child.
> Thanks!


No, I'm so sorry, but the most I'm seeing is 1 night at various locations.  A one bedroom will only sleep 5, but I looked at that and 2 as well as 3 bedrooms.


----------



## Aspell614

pkicinski said:


> Forgot to mention the week was Feb 7-14


Hi there- 

Is this week still available? Sorry- the site won’t let me Pm you.


----------



## Aspell614

pkicinski said:


> Forgot to mention the week was Feb 7-14





pkicinski said:


> I'll be happy to check availability.  Please tell me what month you're looking for.





Aspell614 said:


> Hi there-
> 
> Is this week still available? Sorry- the site won’t let me Pm you.


----------



## Aspell614

pkicinski said:


> Forgot to mention the week was Feb 7-14


Hello- I am unable to Pm you since I’m new to the boards. Can you PM me? Thank you


----------



## pkicinski

Aspell614 said:


> Hello- I am unable to Pm you since I’m new to the boards. Can you PM me? Thank you


 
I can't PM you if you don't have 10 posts; however, I tried to email you so hopefully that works.


----------



## pkicinski

You can try posting on here by simply putting a few words down until you get to 10 and that may work.


----------



## Aspell614

Thanks I will. I have enough posts, but still not seeing an option to PM. Can you PM me yet? I am ready to book the 2/7-2/14 week at Saratoga if it is still available.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> That time of year is very busy due to races etc.; however, I was able to find a week in a studio at Animal Kingdom Kidani Village Savanna view for 123 pts.  If interested, PLEASE PM me names of all guests (age & gender of child), Primary contact including address, phone, and email asap.  This week won't last long.  We can add magical express and/or meal plan later, if needed.



yahoo address didn't work, so I tried comcast.


----------



## TN1988

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.



Hi! Would these points work at Aulani in Hawaii? Looking to rent for October 27 to Oct 29.


----------



## kbax20

pkicinski said:


> No, I'm so sorry, but the most I'm seeing is 1 night at various locations.  A one bedroom will only sleep 5, but I looked at that and 2 as well as 3 bedrooms.


Thanks very much for checking!


----------



## mechteach1

I'm sorry to bother you again, but is there anything available from 12/21-23 instead? (We were looking for a studio in one of the WL DVC properties, but I know that is a long shot.) Thank you so much for checking!


----------



## pkicinski

Aspell614 said:


> Hello There I am looking for a week at any studio 3 adults one child in january or early February.  Is there anything available that you can see? Thanks so much



I've just been told to refer you to the following
When you have a potential renter with fewer than 10 posts, you might direct them to this thread pinned at the top of the DVC Rent/Trade Board - HOW TO USE the Conversation System (PM) on the DVC Rent/Trade Board-10 POSTS REQUIRED

They must be registered for at least 24 hours and have ta least 10 posts. Posts made on the Rent/Trade board will not add to their post count. 
and that posting on this page 10 times will not help.  Sorry  Pat


----------



## Aspell614

pkicinski said:


> yahoo address didn't work, so I tried comcast.


I don’t use either of those platforms. I am still trying to keep posting to enable the PM function. I am interested in going forward with the Saratoga- how many points?


----------



## pkicinski

Aspell614 said:


> I don’t use either of those platforms. I am still trying to keep posting to enable the PM function. I am interested in going forward with the AK studio 2/7-2/14


Those dates are no longer available.  So sorry.  The only thing I'm seeing available now is Saratoga Feb 7-14


----------



## pkicinski

mechteach1 said:


> I'm sorry to bother you again, but is there anything available from 12/21-23 instead? (We were looking for a studio in one of the WL DVC properties, but I know that is a long shot.) Thank you so much for checking!


Absolutely nothing for those dates.  Sorry


----------



## pkicinski

Aspell614 said:


> I don’t use either of those platforms. I am still trying to keep posting to enable the PM function. I am interested in going forward with the Saratoga- how many points?


Saratoga is 113 points


----------



## mechteach1

pkicinski said:


> Absolutely nothing for those dates.  Sorry


Thanks again!


----------



## pkicinski

TN1988 said:


> Hi! Would these points work at Aulani in Hawaii? Looking to rent for October 27 to Oct 29.


Yes, these points will work at Aulani.  You didn't mention what type of room you wanted, but a studio is not available and a 1 bedroom is available for 100 pts. for the 2 nights.  You would have to message me with the names of guests, childrens' gender and ages, primary contact, address, phone, and email.


----------



## taracollett

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.




Looking to rent points Checking in March 15th- and checking out either March 20th or 21st. If you could possible give me pricing for both a 1 bedroom and a 2 bedroom as the other couple isn't sure they are joining us just yet. Thank you.


----------



## pkicinski

taracollett said:


> Looking to rent points Checking in March 15th- and checking out either March 20th or 21st. If you could possible give me pricing for both a 1 bedroom and a 2 bedroom as the other couple isn't sure they are joining us just yet. Thank you.
> [/QTUOTE]
> This is what's available at this time:  $16 per point   -  OKW 1 bedr 182 pts, 2 bedr 248 pts; Animal Kingdom 1 bedr 194, 2 bedr 311; Baytower 1 bedr 253 pts; Boardwalk 228 for 1 bedr and Boulder Ridge 1 bedr 228 pts.  That is for March 15 checking out on the 21st.


----------



## taracollett

thank you! Any chance you could quote me for a delux studio??


----------



## TN1988

pkicinski said:


> Yes, these points will work at Aulani.  You didn't mention what type of room you wanted, but a studio is not available and a 1 bedroom is available for 100 pts. for the 2 nights.  You would have to message me with the names of guests, childrens' gender and ages, primary contact, address, phone, and email.


Thank you so much! 


pkicinski said:


> Yes, these points will work at Aulani.  You didn't mention what type of room you wanted, but a studio is not available and a 1 bedroom is available for 100 pts. for the 2 nights.  You would have to message me with the names of guests, childrens' gender and ages, primary contact, address, phone, and email.



Thank you! I am looking for a Studio. Any chance they have one for Oct 24 to Oct 26 instead? A one bedroom is a little too big for us since there is only two of us.


----------



## Aspell614

pkicinski said:


> Saratoga is 113 points


I should get my ability PM after 7:40 today, if Saratoga is still available I’ll take it. Please advise what we need to do next.


----------



## pkicinski

Aspell614 said:


> I should get my ability PM after 7:40 today, if Saratoga is still available I’ll take it. Please advise what we need to do next.





Aspell614 said:


> I should get my ability PM after 7:40 today, if Saratoga is still available I’ll take it. Please advise what we need to do next.


You would need to PM me your guests (children gender and age), primary contact with address, phone, and email.  I would then see if Saratoga is still available, then book it.  When I get the confirmation, I would send that to you and  you would then Paypal me payment.


----------



## pkicinski

taracollett said:


> thank you! Any chance you could quote me for a delux studio??


Saratoga is the only place that has a studio for more than 1 night and it would be 106 for Mar.15 checking out the 21st


----------



## Aspell614

pkicinski said:


> You would need to PM me your guests (children gender and age), primary contact with address, phone, and email.  I would then see if Saratoga is still available, then book it.  When I get the confirmation, I would send that to you and  you would then Paypal me payment.


Thank you for all your patience helping me through the process. As soon as I can PM I will send you the information and hopefully it will still be available.


----------



## pkicinski

TN1988 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am looking for a Studio. Any chance they have one for Oct 24 to Oct 26 instead? A one bedroom is a little too big for us since there is only two of us.


Sorry, there are no studios available for those dates.


----------



## pbac

pkicinski said:


> I'm happy to tell you that a 1 bedroom is available for that date and a week span which would be 271 pts for the garden/pool view available.  5 nights would be 197 pts.
> Also, a week is available at OKW 222 pts, Animal Kingdom Jambo house standard view 228 pts, Savanna view 271 pts, and Boulder Ridge 271 pts.  If you are interested or have other questions, please PM me.  To make the reservation, I would need names of all guests (gender and ages of children), primary contact address, phone, and email.  I can also arrange magical express and/or meal plans, if needed.  PLEASE decide asap as dates available go quickly.  Have a magical day!


Thank you for the information. I am not able to PM yet (I read I need to make at least 10 posts).  Do you know if the Riviera Resorts will be available for my dates? Thanks again!


----------



## Aspell614

Aspell614 said:


> Thank you for all your patience helping me through the process. As soon as I can PM I will send you the information and hopefully it will still be available.


PM sent this evening. Thanks


----------



## homedad

Im looking to transfer 100 pts to my DVC account, do you still have points availible???Thanks in advance

dean


----------



## COLEMANFAMILY

We are looking for a studio or 1 bedroom for 1 night on October 3.  (2 adults. 2 children)  Is there any availability?


----------



## Christopher Rydberg

Hello, as I’m fairly new, can you shoot me a pm so I can provide details?


----------



## pkicinski

homedad said:


> Im looking to transfer 100 pts to my DVC account, do you still have points availible???Thanks in advance
> 
> dean


Can't transfer that many points but I could make an adjoining reservation and then it can be linked with the one you make


----------



## SuzanneMB

Looking for a BWV studio, February 29-March 5 (5 nights).  Any availability?


----------



## pkicinski

pbac said:


> Hello! I am looking for 5 or 7 nights starting 3/13/20 for 1BR at BWV, but open to other resorts. Thank you



I checked on Riviera, the 13th, 14th and 15th are available totalling 179 pts.  BUT the 10th, 11th, and 12th are also available at 53 pts per night.  16th on are booked.  
If you're interested, I would book today, as this won't last.


----------



## pkicinski

COLEMANFAMILY said:


> We are looking for a studio or 1 bedroom for 1 night on October 3.  (2 adults. 2 children)  Is there any availability?


I can book a 1 bedroom at the following: Boardwalk 29 pts; Bay Tower Lakeview 33 pts.  If you would like to book, please let me know asap by PM with names of guests (children gender and ages) primary contact including address, phone, and email


----------



## pkicinski

SuzanneMB said:


> Looking for a BWV studio, February 29-March 5 (5 nights).  Any availability?



BWV only has 1 night available during your dates; however, I was able to find a standard view for 4 nights at Kidani village Animal Kingdom 64 pts and if you wanted to adjust your dates to Mar. 1-6 Kidani is available for 5 nights 80 pts.
If you wish to book, PLEASE do so asap as they fill up fast.
You would need to PM me with guests names (children gender and ages) primary contact with address, phone and email.
Hope this helps.

Paat


----------



## miagirl831

I know it's last minute...Looking for 1 bedroom anywhere Nov 22-29 or part of that week.


----------



## pkicinski

miagirl831 said:


> I know it's last minute...Looking for 1 bedroom anywhere Nov 22-29 or part of that week.



Sorry, the dates you gave me won't work anywhere.  I can get 5 nights at Saratoga Nov. 17th out the 22nd and OKW has 4 nights Nov. 17th out the 21st.  If interested PLEASE book asap as they will be gone soon.  PM me with guests names, (children gender and age) primary contact with address, phone and email.
Pat


----------



## pbac

Thank you for the Riviera info. How about a studio availability for my dates?


----------



## pkicinski

pbac said:


> Thank you for the Riviera info. How about a studio availability for my dates?


I thought I would also send you this information.  Not sure if you saw it at the beginning of this forum:
*You must have a minimum of ten (10) posts and be registered for 24 hours in order to use this system.* We would encourage you to go to our Technical Support/Test Forum where you can reach that minimum. *Please do not do so in the rental threads on this board as those posts will not count towards the required minimum.* Once you have reached 10 posts it can take an hour or so for the system to recognize the post count. It will NOT be an immediate response to the 10th post.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.



BUMP


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> BUMP


bump


----------



## Paige8401

Hi I'm new to this and I know it's last minute.  But is there anything for 11/8-11/11? I would need a 1 bedroom that sleeps 5.  Thank you


----------



## JPerez

Hello looking for any WDW resort with 1 bedroom dates 11/30- 12/2


----------



## pkicinski

Paige8401 said:


> Hi I'm new to this and I know it's last minute.  But is there anything for 11/8-11/11? I would need a 1 bedroom that sleeps 5.  Thank you


Sorry, no studio, 1 or 2 bedrooms.  I checked every resort.


----------



## Paige8401

Aww ok thank you


----------



## pkicinski

JPerez said:


> Hello looking for any WDW resort with 1 bedroom dates 11/30- 12/2


I looked for studios, 1 bedrooms, and 2 bedrooms for your dates. Nothing for 2 nights but you could stay in 2 different places, if you choose to.  Disney is very good at moving your luggage etc to another location.  Here is what I did find for your dates.  I'm sure they won't last long.  Nov. 30 - OKW 27 pts; Saratoga 31 pts or preferred  36 pts  Dec 1 - Kidani village Savanna view 29 pts; Treehouse 39 pts
That would cover the two nights you wanted, but it would entail a move.

Pat


----------



## JPerez

I can’t do the move I will have a 20 month old with me how about any two days with the date range of. 12/5 to 12/8 I prefer a 1bedroom. But studio would work.


----------



## Dananddanbrown

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.




Hi! We are looking for October 25-28, not too picky about resort but we do love the boardwalk and GF. Is there any available?


----------



## pkicinski

JPerez said:


> I can’t do the move I will have a 20 month old with me how about any two days with the date range of. 12/5 to 12/8 I prefer a 1bedroom. But studio would work.


I'm so sorry, but that date range doesn't work either.  It looks like Dec. has only single scattered dates available anywhere.


----------



## pkicinski

Dananddanbrown said:


> Hi! We are looking for October 25-28, not too picky about resort but we do love the boardwalk and GF. Is there any available?


Your dates are not available anywhere either in a studio or 1 bedroom.  GF has a 1 bedroom on the 27th; Kidani has a 1 bedroom 29 and 30; Saratoga has 1 bedroom 29th and 29th; OKW a 1 bedroom 29th and 30th.


----------



## Dananddanbrown

What about February 15-22? Really any resort is fine.


----------



## pkicinski

Dananddanbrown said:


> What about February 15-22? Really any resort is fine.


You didn't specify what type of unit you wanted, so I looked for both studios and 1 bedrooms.  This is what I found:
no studios for more than 1 night in Feb. HOWEVER,
1 bedroom Saratoga preferred 259 pts available for 15-22
OKW 2/17-2/20  1 bedr. also 2/1-2/14 and 2/22-2/29 available; Kidani 1 bedr.  2/17-2/20 avail BUT 2/21-2/29 open;  Boulder Ridge 1 bedr 2/17-2/20 avail BUT 2/23-3/1 avail; Boardwalk 1 bedr 2/17-2/21 avail BUT 2/7-2/14 and 2/23-3/1 avail.
If any of these interest you, please book asap as they fill up fast.
Pat


----------



## Dananddanbrown

pkicinski said:


> You didn't specify what type of unit you wanted, so I looked for both studios and 1 bedrooms.  This is what I found:
> no studios for more than 1 night in Feb. HOWEVER,
> 1 bedroom Saratoga preferred 259 pts available for 15-22
> OKW 2/17-2/20  1 bedr. also 2/1-2/14 and 2/22-2/29 available; Kidani 1 bedr.  2/17-2/20 avail BUT 2/21-2/29 open;  Boulder Ridge 1 bedr 2/17-2/20 avail BUT 2/23-3/1 avail; Boardwalk 1 bedr 2/17-2/21 avail BUT 2/7-2/14 and 2/23-3/1 avail.
> If any of these interest you, please book asap as they fill up fast.
> Pat


So would BWV be 120 points? The 18-21? I would be interested in that.


----------



## pkicinski

Dananddanbrown said:


> So would BWV be 120 points? The 18-21? I would be interested in that.


For the 3 nights, it would be 111  pts. and the 17th would also be available if needed for an additional 37 pts. and this is at Boardwalk garden/pool view.  
If you would like to book, please PM me asap as I'm sure it will go fast.  I would need guests names (children ages and gender), primary contact including address, phone, and email.
If you don't have enough posts to PM at this time, I'm including instructions on how to get to 10 which can be done relatively quickly.  It's the new rules, so sorry.  As soon as you get to 10 posts, about an hour or so later, you can PM.
Pat

*You must have a minimum of ten (10) posts and be registered for 24 hours in order to use this system.* We would encourage you to go to our Technical Support/Test Forum where you can reach that minimum. *Please do not do so in the rental threads on this board as those posts will not count towards the required minimum.* Once you have reached 10 posts it can take an hour or so for the system to recognize the post count. It will NOT be an immediate response to the 10th post.


----------



## Bea

Hey there, I am looking for a studio for AKL for March 18-24/2020. I would be open to exploring a studio in any resort, if this is unavailable. Thank you for,your time


----------



## pkicinski

Bea said:


> Hey there, I am looking for a studio for AKL for March 18-24/2020. I would be open to exploring a studio in any resort, if this is unavailable. Thank you for,your time


Bea, There's a studio at Kidani village Savanna view for the 3/19-24 or 25   5 nites is 101 pts; 6 nites is 120 pts.  Nothing at Jambo house.  If you're interested, please book asap as things are filling up very fast.  You would need to PM me with guests names (children age and gender) primary contact including address, phone, and email.


----------



## Bea

pkicinski said:


> Bea, There's a studio at Kidani village Savanna view for the 3/19-24 or 25   5 nites is 101 pts; 6 nites is 120 pts.  Nothing at Jambo house.  If you're interested, please book asap as things are filling up very fast.  You would need to PM me with guests names (children age and gender) primary contact including address, phone, and email.


Thank you so much for looking. We already booked our airfare for the 18-23.The DVC points is new to me but next time I will be more aware of how it works and be more flexible.
Thanks again


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## pkicinski

Bea said:


> Thank you so much for looking. We already booked our airfare for the 18-23.The DVC points is new to me but next time I will be more aware of how it works and be more flexible.
> Thanks again





Bea said:


> Thank you so much for looking. We already booked our airfare for the 18-23.The DVC points is new to me but next time I will be more aware of how it works and be more flexible.
> Thanks again



Bea, just checked again this morning, and your dates opened up at Saratoga 3/18 out the 24th for a studio would be 110 pts.  PLEASE, if still interested, PM me asap with guests names (children ages and gender), primary contact, address, phone, and email.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> Bea, just checked again this morning, and your dates opened up at Saratoga 3/18 out the 24th for a studio would be 110 pts.  PLEASE, if still interested, PM me asap with guests names (children ages and gender), primary contact, address, phone, and email.



In order to PM, you must have 10 posts as per site rules:  
*You must have a minimum of ten (10) posts and be registered for 24 hours in order to use this system.* We would encourage you to go to our Technical Support/Test Forum where you can reach that minimum. *Please do not do so in the rental threads on this board as those posts will not count towards the required minimum.* Once you have reached 10 posts it can take an hour or so for the system to recognize the post count. It will NOT be an immediate response to the 10th post. 

The last person qualified within a couple of hours.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> Bea, just checked again this morning, and your dates opened up at Saratoga 3/18 out the 24th for a studio would be 110 pts.  PLEASE, if still interested, PM me asap with guests names (children ages and gender), primary contact, address, phone, and email.



AND, if it's for 3/18 out the 23rd, it would be 93 pts for 5 nites.


----------



## sfae85

Hi There! Looking for 5-6 nights the week of May 3-9 (or 3rd week of may would be fine too) For a 2 bedroom villa. Will have 8 people in our party. 4 adults and 4 kids. Value is fine. Prefer animal kingdom lodge if available.


----------



## SuzanneMB

pkicinski said:


> BWV only has 1 night available during your dates; however, I was able to find a standard view for 4 nights at Kidani village Animal Kingdom 64 pts and if you wanted to adjust your dates to Mar. 1-6 Kidani is available for 5 nights 80 pts.
> If you wish to book, PLEASE do so asap as they fill up fast.
> You would need to PM me with guests names (children gender and ages) primary contact with address, phone and email.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Paat



Unfortunately, my dates are set in stone due to flights.  Thanks for checking!


----------



## KV33

My wife and I are looking to get away for her 40th bday.  Looking for any DVC resort, preferably near epcot/MK but will take any April 4-7 2020.  1 Bedroom, standard view just the basics.


----------



## pkicinski

KV33 said:


> My wife and I are looking to get away for her 40th bday.  Looking for any DVC resort, preferably near epcot/MK but will take any April 4-7 2020.  1 Bedroom, standard view just the basics.



I found four choices for your dates, assuming it's 3 nights checking out the 7th, Boardwalk -standard 119 bts; Grand Floridian- standard 181 pts; Bay Lake Towers- lake 152 pts; Beach Club standard 142 pts.
I would need you to PM me the guests names (children ages and gender) primary contact, address, phone, and email.  
PLEASE read PM rules at the beginning of this forum as the rules have recently changed and you have to have 10 posts as per rules to PM.  It can be done fairly quickly.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## pkicinski

sfae85 said:


> Hi There! Looking for 5-6 nights the week of May 3-9 (or 3rd week of may would be fine too) For a 2 bedroom villa. Will have 8 people in our party. 4 adults and 4 kids. Value is fine. Prefer animal kingdom lodge if available.



There is availability at animal kingdom lodge for your dates but I couldn't book this until October 3rd  6 nights would be 266 points in a 2 bedroom lockoff.
I could book OKW at this time and it would be near the hospitality house which is near the sandcastle pool.  6 nights would be 227 pts.  It sleeps 9.  I will say even though we have stayed at most of the resorts on grounds, OKW is still our favorite.  The rooms are largest on grounds and they have just renovated them.  Additionally, boat to Disney Springs is very convenient and walkway there is as well.
Let me know asap if you're interested in booking.
You would have to PM me names of guests (children ages and gender), primary contact, address, phone, and email.


----------



## KV33

pkicinski said:


> I found four choices for your dates, assuming it's 3 nights checking out the 7th, Boardwalk -standard 119 bts; Grand Floridian- standard 181 pts; Bay Lake Towers- lake 152 pts; Beach Club standard 142 pts.
> I would need you to PM me the guests names (children ages and gender) primary contact, address, phone, and email.
> PLEASE read PM rules at the beginning of this forum as the rules have recently changed and you have to have 10 posts as per rules to PM.  It can be done fairly quickly.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat


We need that many points for three nights?  I was thinking it was going to be closer to 60 points. Aging i was going off One of those charts from DVC store.


----------



## pkicinski

KV33 said:


> We need that many points for three nights?  I was thinking it was going to be closer to 60 points. Aging i was going off One of those charts from DVC store.


Now, I could look at a studio and I'm sure that would be a lot less


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> Now, I could look at a studio and I'm sure that would be a lot less





KV33 said:


> We need that many points for three nights?  I was thinking it was going to be closer to 60 points. Aging i was going off One of those charts from DVC store.



Just looked at your dates and studio at Poly would be 89 pts for the 3 nites and Bay Tower would be 78 pts.   Sound better?


----------



## KV33

I saw the poly and BT, and yes we’d be looking for studio standard view. What about Rivera, and beach club or board walk.


----------



## pkicinski

KV33 said:


> I saw the poly and BT, and yes we’d be looking for studio standard view. What about Rivera, and beach club or board w


Beach club only 1 night, boardwalk only 1 night and Riviera is full


----------



## mommycrawford

Interested in AKL Jambo or Kidani for March 23 and 24 or 24 and 25 (2 nights, with dates slightly flexible) for 4 adults...Could you please let me know if there is availability and the points required? Thank you in advance!


----------



## pkicinski

mommycrawford said:


> Interested in AKL Jambo or Kidani for March 23 and 24 or 24 and 25 (2 nights, with dates slightly flexible) for 4 adults
> Jambo house has only 1 bedrooms avail, but it is avail all 3 nites.  Standard view  32 pts per night; Savanna 38 pts per night.
> Kidani has a studio standard 16 pts per night; savanna 19 pts per nite; and 1 bedroom standard 32 pts per night.  All are available for all 3 dates..  BUT please book asap.


----------



## pkicinski

mommycrawford said:


> Interested in AKL Jambo or Kidani for March 23 and 24 or 24 and 25 (2 nights, with dates slightly flexible) for 4 adults...Could you please let me know if there is availability and the points required? Thank you in advance!


I should also mention that a two bedroom is only available for your dates at Kidani  39 per nite standard view; 50 pts per nite savanna view


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## Katmur

I am looking for a studio or 1 bedroom at any resort from November 19 to November 24.


----------



## pkicinski

Katmur said:


> I am looking for a studio or 1 bedroom at any resort from November 19 to November 24.


OKW would move your luggage etc. for you from one unit to the other, at least they've done that in the past.
If you're interested, let me know asap as these dates will be gone soon.


----------



## Katmur

pkicinski said:


> OKW would move your luggage etc. for you from one unit to the other, at least they've done that in the past.
> If you're interested, let me know asap as these dates will be gone soon.





Katmur said:


> I am looking for a studio or 1 bedroom at any resort from November 19 to November 24.





pkicinski said:


> OKW would move your luggage etc. for you from one unit to the other, at least they've done that in the past.
> If you're interested, let me know asap as these dates will be gone soon.





pkicinski said:


> OKW would move your luggage etc. for you from one unit to the other, at least they've done that in the past.
> If you're interested, let me know asap as these dates will be gone soon.


Am I missing part of your response?  Are you saying OKW has different units we can stay in?  Can you tell me how much it will be please?  Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## hhhaleybird

Is there availability at Disney’s Vero Beach Nov 14th -16th, 2019 in an Deluxe Inn Room – Ocean View?


----------



## pkicinski

Katmur said:


> Am I missing part of your response?  Are you saying OKW has different units we can stay in?  Can you tell me how much it will be please?  Thanks for getting back to me!


Yes, it looks like you are.  OKW has a 1 bedroom for Nov. 19-20-21-out 22nd and a studio for the 22nd out the 23rd.  For the 4 nights it would be 86 pts


----------



## pkicinski

hhhaleybird said:


> Is there availability at Disney’s Vero Beach Nov 14th -16th, 2019 in an Deluxe Inn Room – Ocean View?


They do have the 2 nights you requested ocean view is 32 pts.
If you're interested, please PM me guests names (children gender and age), primary contact including address, phone, and email
Thanks,

Pat


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## WhitneyBrock

Hi, we are interested in OKW grand villa from Mar 6-11, I know that this is more than the points that you have- is there a way to get more points? We are also okay checking in a day later/checking out a day early to get into point range.


----------



## pkicinski

WhitneyBrock said:


> Hi, we are interested in OKW grand villa from Mar 6-11, I know that this is more than the points that you have- is there a way to get more points? We are also okay checking in a day later/checking out a day early to get into point range.


Grand villa is not open for all those days.  Avail 3/6 and 3/7 out the 8th (162 pts) and then again on 3/9 and 3/10 out 3/11(126pts).  8th is booked.  I don't know how many people but a 2 bedroom sleeps 8.  If your dates are flexible, 3/9-3/14 is available and 333 pts.
If you'd like, I could book the 3/6 and 3/7 out the 8th dates.  And you could get the other points from someone else, then link the two reservations.  OR if you can change timeframe, I could book 3/9-3/10-3/11 (189 pts) and get a second booking for the last 2 days, again, linking the reservations, which can be done.


----------



## pkicinski

tutsie belle, sent you a PM


----------



## BeachBum96

We are looking for 200 points for Family Vacation in December. Would you consider doing a transfer to DVC member.


----------



## pkicinski

BeachBum96 said:


> We are looking for 200 points for Family Vacation in December. Would you consider doing a transfer to DVC member.


Sorry, do not do transfers at this point.


----------



## JCMcneilly

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.


 
Hello- looking to see if there’s any availability at OKW for a 3 bedroom villa week of Feb 15th or April 18th.


----------



## pkicinski

JCMcneilly said:


> Hello- looking to see if there’s any availability at OKW for a 3 bedroom villa week of Feb 15th or April 18th.


Week of 2/15, 3 nights available 2/17-2/20 = 189 pts
Week of 4/18-4/24, 7 nights = 501 pts.
I could do the Feb. reservation but not the April one due to lack of points.


----------



## esrade

Hi, I am looking for a 2 bedroom for 12/21/19 - 12/28/19.  Any resort is fine, though Boardwalk is our preference.  Thank you!


----------



## pkicinski

esrade said:


> Hi, I am looking for a 2 bedroom for 12/21/19 - 12/28/19.  Any resort is fine, though Boardwalk is our preference.  Thank you!


Only place a 2 bedroom is available even for a few days in that timeframe is Saratoga 12/24, 12/25 and 12/27.  They also have a 1 bedroom 12/21, 12/23, 12/24, 12/25 and 12/27.  Other than that, one night at best anywhere else


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## 2nd childhood

Is there anything available for a studio or 1 bedroom for the dates January 4-10, 2020?   Any chance there is availability?


----------



## pkicinski

2nd childhood said:


> Is there anything available for a studio or 1 bedroom for the dates January 4-10, 2020?   Any chance there is availability?


I checked all the resorts and studios are virtually gone except for a night here and there.  There is Jan. 4-10 6 nights 161 pts. at Saratoga preferred (which means a great location).  That's it.  PLEASE, if you're interested, book asap as it will be gone soon.  I would need you to PM me guests names (children age and gender), primary contact, address, phone, and email.
If you don't understand the PM rules, read at the beginning of this forum.  Thanks,  Pat


----------



## WhitneyBrock

pkicinski said:


> Grand villa is not open for all those days.  Avail 3/6 and 3/7 out the 8th (162 pts) and then again on 3/9 and 3/10 out 3/11(126pts).  8th is booked.  I don't know how many people but a 2 bedroom sleeps 8.  If your dates are flexible, 3/9-3/14 is available and 333 pts.
> If you'd like, I could book the 3/6 and 3/7 out the 8th dates.  And you could get the other points from someone else, then link the two reservations.  OR if you can change timeframe, I could book 3/9-3/10-3/11 (189 pts) and get a second booking for the last 2 days, again, linking the reservations, which can be done.



Ok thanks. I think we are considering getting 2 2bedrooms for the 3/6-11. Can you see if they are available then? We are open to other resorts, but want to try for AKL.


----------



## pkicinski

WhitneyBrock said:


> Ok thanks. I think we are considering getting 2 2bedrooms for the 3/6-11. Can you see if they are available then? We are open to other resorts, but want to try for AKL.


AK Kidani village Savanna view has a 2 bedroom for 272 pts. (sleeps 9) OKW (sleeps 9)& Saratoga Standard (sleeps 8)both have 2 bedrooms 216 pts.
That's about it as other places only have 2 nights or less.


----------



## pkicinski

Whitney, also a 1 bedroom sleeps 5 at OKW and Kidani and is available OKW 162 pts; Kidani Standard view 164 and Savanna view 196 pts


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> Whitney, also a 1 bedroom sleeps 5 at OKW and Kidani and is available OKW 162 pts; Kidani Standard view 164 and Savanna view 196 pts


You might find getting a two bedroom and a one bedroom would serve your purpose.  They both have wonderful kitchens and great rooms.
I could do the Kidani reservation and you could get the two bedroom from someone else and we could "link" the two reservations.  That way they could be in the same building.  OR even I could just make that request and Disney does those kinds of things.  I've done it in the past to the happiness of my renters.


----------



## cmrobbio

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.


Are those points transferable?


----------



## pkicinski

cmrobbio said:


> Are those points transferable?


I do not feel comfortable with transfers.  Sorry


----------



## pkicinski

cmrobbio said:


> Are those points transferable?


I could make a reservation for you and then link


pkicinski said:


> I do not feel comfortable with transfers.  Sorry


However, you can make a reservation and have another owner make one for you (rented points) and achieve the same result.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> I could make a reservation for you and then link
> 
> However, you can make a reservation and have another owner make one for you (rented points) and achieve the same result.


I should have added, these reservations can be "linked" to be consecutive.


----------



## cmrobbio

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.


Thank you so much - we are recent owners so they booked our welcome home trip in March, so we were just looking to have some additional points for 2020 to cover three trips.


----------



## leboo21

Hello, Do you have anything for December 14-16? Thank you, Steve


----------



## pkicinski

leboo21 said:


> Hello, Do you have anything for December 14-16? Thank you, Steve


not much left: I looked for  both studio and 1 bedrooms.  Saratoga has a 1 bedroom preferred only the night of 12/15 @ 30 pts. and Kidanni (animal kingdom) has a 1 bedr. Savanna only the night of 12/14 @ 32 pts.  If you were to book these, Disney would transfer you luggage from one place to the other OR if you booked both, we could waitlist the Kidanni room and if it became available, it would auto-book it for you.  I know this is confusing, but that's all that's out there.  NOW, one more thing, the room at Saratoga is available the entire week of the 12/15.


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## Oliver A

Hi, looking for studio or 1BR from 10/13 to 10/20. Thanks very much.


----------



## Cando86

Hello! Wondering if there is availability at a Poly studio from Jan 18-21. Thank you!!


----------



## pkicinski

Oliver A said:


> Hi, looking for studio or 1BR from 10/13 to 10/20. Thanks very much.


So sorry but the only thing available during that timeframe is 2 nights at either OKW or Saratoga in a 1 bedroom.  No studios anywhere


----------



## pkicinski

Cando86 said:


> Hello! Wondering if there is availability at a Poly studio from Jan 18-21. Thank you!!


Nothing at Poly for those dates; in fact, at most resorts, the only thing I could get is the 20th with the exception of Saratoga (avail 20-25) and OKW ( avail 20-23).  Saratoga did have a 1 bedroom for your dates @ 83 pts.  Even 1 bedrooms were scare and I checked all resorts.
Please let me know if you're interested in any of the above asap. as they will be gone.


----------



## Oliver A

pkicinski said:


> So sorry but the only thing available during that timeframe is 2 nights at either OKW or Saratoga in a 1 bedroom.  No studios anywhere


Would it be possible to do that contiguously? ie stay 2 days at okw, followed by 2 days at Saratoga ect?


----------



## pkicinski

Oliver A said:


> Would it be possible to do that contiguously? ie stay 2 days at okw, followed by 2 days at Saratoga ect?


I don't see why not.  We'd just make 2 reservations for 2 days at each place.  I would stay at OKW first since it's avail 20-23 and then move to Saratoga which is avail 20-25.  Our OKW was just refurbished and is great.  Saratoga is being done now.  
If you decide to do this, PLEASE do soon as these dates will disappear.  I would need a PM with names (children ages and gender)primary contact, address, phone and email.  
By the way OKW is 10 pts ea. night; Saratoga is 11 pts ea. night except the 25th (Fri) is 14 pts.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> I don't see why not.  We'd just make 2 reservations for 2 days at each place.  I would stay at OKW first since it's avail 20-23 and then move to Saratoga which is avail 20-25.  Our OKW was just refurbished and is great.  Saratoga is being done now.
> If you decide to do this, PLEASE do soon as these dates will disappear.  I would need a PM with names (children ages and gender)primary contact, address, phone and email.
> By the way OKW is 10 pts ea. night; Saratoga is 11 pts ea. night except the 25th (Fri) is 14 pts.


I might add that in order to PM, you must post according the the rules 10 times:  *You must have a minimum of ten (10) posts and be registered for 24 hours in order to use this system.* We would encourage you to go to our Technical Support/Test Forum where you can reach that minimum. *Please do not do so in the rental threads on this board as those posts will not count towards the required minimum.* Once you have reached 10 posts it can take an hour or so for the system to recognize the post count. It will NOT be an immediate response to the 10th post. 
This is a rule on the boards, but it can be done quickly on that Tech Support /Test Forum.

Pat


----------



## Oliver A

pkicinski said:


> I don't see why not.  We'd just make 2 reservations for 2 days at each place.  I would stay at OKW first since it's avail 20-23 and then move to Saratoga which is avail 20-25.  Our OKW was just refurbished and is great.  Saratoga is being done now.
> If you decide to do this, PLEASE do soon as these dates will disappear.  I would need a PM with names (children ages and gender)primary contact, address, phone and email.
> By the way OKW is 10 pts ea. night; Saratoga is 11 pts ea. night except the 25th (Fri) is 14 pts.


The dates I am looking for is between 13-20 Oct.


----------



## db24

Is any studio available for 1 night December 13-14?


----------



## pkicinski

Oliver A said:


> Would it be possible to do that contiguously? ie stay 2 days at okw, followed by 2 days at Saratoga ect?


Okay, Saratoga is open 1 bedroom 10/14 and 10/15 at 30 pts ea. night; OKW is avail 1 bedr 10/15-10/16.  so that's only 3 nights but can be done


----------



## pkicinski

db24 said:


> Is any studio available for 1 night December 13-14?


Checked that date and no studios or 1 bedrooms.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> Okay, Saratoga is open 1 bedroom 10/14 and 10/15 at 30 pts ea. night; OKW is avail 1 bedr 10/15-10/16.  so that's only 3 nights but can be done


Disney is very good at moving your luggage from one resort to another is you wished to change.  There's no charge, just call bell services the day before to set up and they will make the move for you.


----------



## Oliver A

Good to know thanks! Although would still be needing a room for 13-14, and 16-20


----------



## pkicinski

Oliver A said:


> Good to know thanks! Although would still be needing a room for 13-14, and 16-20


Sorry I can't help with that, but I just checked again, and there's nothing else, so sorry


----------



## chrispatt72

Hi, I am looking for any week after in December after the 12th at any resort. Must sleep 5. Thank you


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> Sorry I can't help with that, but I just checked again, and there's nothing else, so sorry


By the way, there is Saratoga 14th and OKW the 16th, so the dates you would need are the 13th and then 17-20 and there is nothing


----------



## pkicinski

chrispatt72 said:


> Hi, I am looking for any week after in December after the 12th at any resort. Must sleep 5. Thank you


This is the best I could find, not much:  6 nights 15th-21st Saratoga 186 pts; Kidani studio 15th 16 pts, then 3 nights Jambo 1 bedroom Savanna 16th-19th 93 pts; and, if you wanted another move Saratoga for the 1 bedr .
I will say Disney is very good about moving people.
So let me know.  If you're interested, please book soon as these will fill up.


----------



## Eric Bee

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.


LOOKING FOR ANYTHING AVAILABLE    November 17 to 18th   2 adults.  standard if possible.  thanks.


----------



## pkicinski

Eric Bee said:


> LOOKING FOR ANYTHING AVAILABLE    November 17 to 18th   2 adults.  standard if possible.  thanks.


Absolutely no studios; OKW 1 bedr 24 pts 1 nite; Boardwalk garden 1 bedr 1 nite 29 pts; and Saratoga 1 bedr 1 nite 26 pts


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## moneydiva

Hello there! (love your pic!) I am interested in a studio for May 1-May 8, can wiggle a bit on the dates. Looking for BLT or BWV, but open to any studio available. thank you in advance for checking!


----------



## pkicinski

moneydiva said:


> Hello there! (love your pic!) I am interested in a studio for May 1-May 8, can wiggle a bit on the dates. Looking for BLT or BWV, but open to any studio available. thank you in advance for checking!


I couldn't book this until a wk from Tuesday (can only book there reservations starting April 22 or 23, 24), but I will tell you at BLT  Lakeview) entire last wk of April and all of May are open for a studio and BWV starting Apr. 24 and all of May are open.  BWV garden is less points.  If you change your dates or want to wait, I  would love to book for you


----------



## moneydiva

pkicinski said:


> I couldn't book this until a wk from Tuesday (can only book there reservations starting April 22 or 23, 24), but I will tell you at BLT  Lakeview) entire last wk of April and all of May are open for a studio and BWV starting Apr. 24 and all of May are open.  BWV garden is less points.  If you change your dates or want to wait, I  would love to book for you


Thank you for your quick response! I will let you know over the next few days.


----------



## drmingpink

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.


Looking to rent nov 28-30. No preference dates are what matters to us. Please let me know if something available!!!


----------



## parasail_of_congress

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.



Hello, I'm looking at BWV for two partial-week stays in August 2020 - Aug. 18-20 and Aug. 23-27. It appears that the first one is 28 points, and the second is 56. I don't think the second booking can be checked until tomorrow, since that will officially be 11 months out. Thanks!


----------



## JaxCat

Hi! I'm looking for a studio or 1 bedroom November 17-22.


----------



## irishvixen

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.



Do you have studios at Animal Kingdom Kidani Dec 5th 3 nights in a studio.


----------



## DanielleC

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.



I'm looking for a 1br for 11/17 - 11/20, 3 nights, any resort in Orlando


----------



## pkicinski

parasail_of_congress said:


> Hello, I'm looking at BWV for two partial-week stays in August 2020 - Aug. 18-20 and Aug. 23-27. It appears that the first one is 28 points, and the second is 56. I don't think the second booking can be checked until tomorrow, since that will officially be 11 months out. Thanks!


I'm so sorry, but I can't book BWV 11 mo out only 7 mo. out, so please check with a BWV owner who can do that for you


----------



## pkicinski

DanielleC said:


> I'm looking for a 1br for 11/17 - 11/20, 3 nights, any resort in Orlando


Only places I  found available:  BLT 1 nite 28 pts (17th); Poly 2 nites 26 pts ea. (19th and 20th); OKW 2 nites 24 pts ea (19th and  20th) and Saratoga 2 nites 26 pts ea (19th and 20th)  No openings for the 18th.  OKW does have a studio that sleeps 4  for 1 night (18th ) 10 pts.


----------



## pkicinski

irishvixen said:


> Do you have studios at Animal Kingdom Kidani Dec 5th 3 nights in a studio.


I checked studios and 1 bedrooms on the entire grounds and there's nothing for those dates.


----------



## pkicinski

JaxCat said:


> Hi! I'm looking for a studio or 1 bedroom November 17-22.


Not much left: BLT 1 bedr 17th standard view 28 pts; BLT 1 bed 19 and 20 66pts lake view; Poly studio standard 20th  18pts; OKW 18th studio 10 pts, 1 bedr 19th and 20th 48 pts


----------



## pkicinski

drmingpink said:


> Looking to rent nov 28-30. No preference dates are what matters to us. Please let me know if something available!!!


Sorry, checked both studio and 1 bedr. and nothing at all available for your dates.


----------



## JaxCat

pkicinski said:


> Not much left: BLT 1 bedr 17th standard view 28 pts; BLT 1 bed 19 and 20 66pts lake view; Poly studio standard 20th  18pts; OKW 18th studio 10 pts, 1 bedr 19th and 20th 48 pts





pkicinski said:


> Not much left: BLT 1 bedr 17th standard view 28 pts; BLT 1 bed 19 and 20 66pts lake view; Poly studio standard 20th  18pts; OKW 18th studio 10 pts, 1 bedr 19th and 20th 48 pts


----------



## JaxCat

Sent PM.


----------



## irishvixen

pkicinski said:


> I checked studios and 1 bedrooms on the entire grounds and there's nothing for those dates.


Thank you very much.


----------



## pkicinski

irishvixen said:


> Thank you very much.


You are quite welcome.  Wish I could have helped.


----------



## pkicinski

Bump


----------



## irishvixen

pkicinski said:


> I checked studios and 1 bedrooms on the entire grounds and there's nothing for those dates.


Thank you for trying.


----------



## Avenger9873

I am looking for a resort in early February from the 3 through the 7th.  Possibly a studio at AKV or OKW.


----------



## pkicinski

Avenger9873 said:


> I am looking for a resort in early February from the 3 through the 7th.  Possibly a studio at AKV or OKW.


Here's what I've been able to find trying to keep it economically as possible: OKW studio 2/3 -13 pts then a 1 bedr 2/4-2/7 out the 7th - 81 pts; Saratoga all four nights 52 pts in a standard studio; Kidani at AK  savanna view 2/3-2/5
 2 nights 34 pts and then a 1 bedr standard view Kidani the last 2 nights-56 pts or savanna view 68 pts.
Otherwise, it's one night here or there, mostly 1 bedr.
If interested, please book asap as they will be gone.  You must contact me by PM in order to do so.  Rules for PM are at the beginning of this forum.


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## lerue

Looking to stay at Disney Aulani Resort in Hawaii Nov 8 to Nov 10 (2 days).  I live locally. 1 BR rental please. One adult and 3 kids.


----------



## guptnav

New to this forum, still trying to figure it out.  Interested in Aulani 2 bedroom Villa Feb 25-Mar 1 (5 nights) for next year.  Is that possible?


----------



## pkicinski

guptnav said:


> New to this forum, still trying to figure it out.  Interested in Aulani 2 bedroom Villa Feb 25-Mar 1 (5 nights) for next year.  Is that possible?


Your dates are available, but I no longer have enough points to book this for you as it is 216 pts for the 5 nights.


----------



## pkicinski

lerue said:


> Looking to stay at Disney Aulani Resort in Hawaii Nov 8 to Nov 10 (2 days).  I live locally. 1 BR rental please. One adult and 3 kids.


That unit is available, Island Garden view at 88 pts. total for the two nights.  Please book asap as Nov. is filling up.  You would need to PM me the guests names (children ages and gender) primary contact including address, phone, and email.  Please look at rules for PM at the beginning of this forum.  You must have ten posts by their method before you can PM.
Thanks,  Pat


----------



## lerue

I was also wondering if a studio would be available instead on those dates?  (I am working on my post count )

Thanks Pat,  Leanne


----------



## pkicinski

lerue said:


> I was also wondering if a studio would be available instead on those dates?  (I am working on my post count )
> 
> Thanks Pat,  Leanne


No, I'm sorry, no studios are available at that time.


----------



## lerue

It says I have to wait 24 hours from registering before I can send a message so I will message you tomrrow about this, thank you! 

Leanne


----------



## pkicinski

lerue said:


> It says I have to wait 24 hours from registering before I can send a message so I will message you tomorrow about this, thank you!
> 
> Leanne


Actually, you may get it sooner if the moderator reads it, sometimes as soon as an hour after your last post.   Please tell me now though, if you're definitely interested in the 1 bedroom?


----------



## lerue

I 100% would like to rent the1 BR but only for Nov 8 to Nov 9 (1 night) if thats okay?


----------



## pkicinski

lerue said:


> I 100% would like to rent the1 BR but only for Nov 8 to Nov 9 (1 night) if thats okay?


PM me your info, and we will book it.  If a studio pops up in the meantime (I doubt it) we'll revisit your decision.  PM as soon as you are able as Nov and Dec. are almost totally booked.


----------



## lerue

I will pm as soon as I can. If there is a one night available oct 12,13,19,20,26, or 27 I’d like to book a 1br for one of those days doesn’t matter which for two days total? I can send you all info once I’m able to


----------



## pkicinski

lerue said:


> I will pm as soon as I can. If there is a one night available oct 12,13,19,20,26, or 27 I’d like to book a 1br for one of those days doesn’t matter which for two days total? I can send you all info once I’m able to


It is 8:30 am on the east coast now and I just rechecked your first choice and no studios for entire mo. of Nov, but the 1 bedr is avail in either garden view 44pts or ocean view 50pts for the 8th.  
A studio is avail in Oct only on 3 nights, the 20th,22nd, and the 27th.  One night is 21 points.
Please PM asap as they will be gone soon.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> Your dates are available, but I no longer have enough points to book this for you as it is 216 pts for the 5 nights.





pkicinski said:


> Your dates are available, but I no longer have enough points to book this for you as it is 216 pts for the 5 nights.


Though I can't book this stay, it's over "300" pts, you can book 2 separate reservations from 2 separate people, say 3 days from one and 2 days from the other, and then they could be "linked."  Hope this helps you.


----------



## MorganL

Might be a lost cause but we'll see - we're just starting to look into point rental for January 2020.  Any 5-7 nights at OKW preferred.  We need a studio (w 2/queens).  Thanks!


----------



## lerue

trying to PM you now! Will definately take the garden view room Nov 8 and the studio on Oct 20. Ready to book and pay as soon as I'm able to PM.


----------



## ltdennis

pkicinski said:


> We have points good at OKW 11 months out (presently, that's thru mid Aug. 2020) and at any other resort at Disney, 7 months out (presently, thru mid April 2020).  They rent for $16 a point.  We have been very happy DVC members since 1993 and promise to give you a wonderful rental experience!  Also VERY familiar with the area and can give you helpful info for your Disney stay.  We have references upon request since we have rented many times and guarantee fast service.  Payment is by paypal in full at time of confirmation.  Please include resort (and possible options), type of unit wanted, plus check in - check out dates for us to check availability.  I will try my very best to get you what you want.  We have access to ALL dates available from Disney resorts.  PM us for fastest service.


Good Afternoon.... My wife and I would be interested in a studio or 1 Bedroom lake view at Bay Lake Tower or at The Boardwalk preferred view studio  from Oct 14 - 18,  2019.  I know this is last minute compared on how I usually like to make my rsvp at WDW. Thank you, Dennis & Terry Carroll  Wood Dale, IL  dcarr07@aol.com


----------



## Rich M

Looking for anything Dec 7th for one night or Dec 11th for one night.


----------



## lerue

pkicinski said:


> It is 8:30 am on the east coast now and I just rechecked your first choice and no studios for entire mo. of Nov, but the 1 bedr is avail in either garden view 44pts or ocean view 50pts for the 8th.
> A studio is avail in Oct only on 3 nights, the 20th,22nd, and the 27th.  One night is 21 points.
> Please PM asap as they will be gone soon.



finally able to PM  sent you a message!


----------



## pkicinski

MorganL said:


> Might be a lost cause but we'll see - we're just starting to look into point rental for January 2020.  Any 5-7 nights at OKW preferred.  We need a studio (w 2/queens).  Thanks!


Sorry, I no longer have enough points for that length of stay; however, I don't think you'll find it


----------



## pkicinski

Rich M said:


> Looking for anything Dec 7th for one night or Dec 11th for one night.


Sorry, nothing for your dates


----------



## pkicinski

ltdennis said:


> Good Afternoon.... My wife and I would be interested in a studio or 1 Bedroom lake view at Bay Lake Tower or at The Boardwalk preferred view studio  from Oct 14 - 18,  2019.  I know this is last minute compared on how I usually like to make my rsvp at WDW. Thank you, Dennis & Terry Carroll  Wood Dale, IL  dcarr07@aol.com


I no longer have enough points for more than a night or two in a studio.


----------



## ltdennis

pkicinski said:


> I no longer have enough points for more than a night or two in a studio.


Thank you very much for checking for us.....


----------



## pkicinski

Bump


----------



## aelkin26

Any studios from February 7-14?


----------



## ltdennis

Sent by error today as you had already replied not enough points remained.....


----------



## pkicinski

bump


----------



## Cascade56

Hi I am looking for 10/26/19 at OKW standard Studio for one night to add to what I already have thanks


----------



## pkicinski

Cascade56 said:


> Hi I am looking for 10/26/19 at OKW standard Studio for one night to add to what I already have thanks


There are no studios anywhere for that night.  OKW does have a 1 bedr for that night 27 pts as well as Saratoga 36 pts.  If you would like to book this, I would do so asap because it will be gone.


----------



## Cascade56

When I wrote this the night was available but I know things take time I am out of points and Just keep looking thanks for reply Pete


----------



## pkicinski

Cascade56 said:


> When I wrote this the night was available but I know things take time I am out of points and Just keep looking thanks for reply Pete


Yes, and as you can see, I answered you within the hour, but the studio was gone by the time I checked.  So sorry.


----------



## pkicinski

pkicinski said:


> Yes, and as you can see, I answered you within the hour, but the studio was gone by the time I checked.  So sorry.


Will keep checking


----------



## Cascade56

How about OKW studio 10/18/19 for one night it’s available now


----------



## pkicinski

Cascade56 said:


> How about OKW studio 10/18/19 for one night it’s available now


I just looked and the only studio I see at OKW until the 22nd for 1 night.  It's 7:45 a.m. here and  I don't see the 18th.


----------



## Prince & Princess

I've been looking for a studio at OKW on October 18th since February lol.  We are booked there but Friday was not available so we are transferring to a hotel closer to the airport since we leave super early Saturday morning


----------



## pkicinski

Prince & Princess said:


> I've been looking for a studio at OKW on October 18th since February lol.  We are booked there but Friday was not available so we are transferring to a hotel closer to the airport since we leave super early Saturday morning


I just checked and the only studios availabe in Oct at OKW is 15th, 22nd, 29, 30th.


----------



## pkicinski

Cascade56 said:


> How about OKW studio 10/18/19 for one night it’s available now


Sent you a PM


----------



## danzcourt

Hello, I am looking to rent Jan 17-25th.  I have 8 people, so I am open to 2 bedroom or 2 studios.  Thank you!


----------



## pkicinski

danzcourt said:


> Hello, I am looking to rent Jan 17-25th.  I have 8 people, so I am open to 2 bedroom or 2 studios.  Thank you!


Dan, I would recommend you contact someone with over 100 points.  I will tell you Jan. is very, very full.


----------

